# Suggestions for non-toxic wood filler/repair putty for damaged supers



## NatureDave (Aug 9, 2011)

Hello all!

I have some old supers that are starting to show some major wear/damage to their corners. I would assume I need to use some filler/repair putty, but would be open to other suggestions.

Any recommendations on type and brand would be greatly appreciated. I always make a special effort to avoid oil-based products and prefer non toxic or 'natural' when possible.

Thanks so much!

-David


----------



## beeware10 (Jul 25, 2010)

any repair is just a band aid and is just a waste of time. working in some new equipment next year is time better spent. as they say been there done that. this is where a wood stove in the shop is real handy.


----------



## Roland (Dec 14, 2008)

Put an old blade in the table saw. Set to remove 3/4 inch of bad wood. Cut 3/4 inch pieces to replace what you cut off and nail onto super. We have alot of supers from the 40's yet.

Crazy Roland


----------



## John V (Jun 7, 2010)

I have never tried it on a super but have done it a lot for wood siding repairs. Dig out most of the rot to descent wood. Then use the expanding foam made to fill larger gaps and fill the gaps. Once it is dry, you can take a hack saw blade or a sharp knife to trim off any excess. This acts as a backer to the filler. Then you can cover it with a paintable siliconized caulking such as DAP brand Alex Plus caulking. Once dry, it will be non toxic, paintable, and fairly sturdy. $5 for the foam, $2 for the caulking, and then just coat with whatever paint you would use.

Later, John


----------



## Bear Creek Steve (Feb 18, 2009)

I use Bondo auto body filler to repair any mis-cuts, recessed screw heads, or dings when I make my own supers. When it sets i just sand it and paint the supers. It has done well for a number of years and not failed nor been injurious to the bees.

Bear Creek Steve


----------



## Daniel Wasson (Jun 2, 2010)

mixing very fine saw dust with wood clue works pretty well. It does tend to shrink so if the repair is large it will need to be done in stages.


----------



## Binarystar (Jun 1, 2011)

A natural wood filler that i use is pine tar heated up and mixed with ground charcoal and something like finely chopped dried grass or rabbit droppings work really nice. Just try mixing all the ingredients until you find the right consistency. After you smear it on there and it has cooled you can sand it down. I usually use a knife and just cut it off.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

A piece of tin bent and nailed on the corner does fine...


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Recycle that old stuff. We need to do our part for the economy.


----------



## fish_stix (May 17, 2009)

Bondo works great and is inert once it sets up; about 5-10 minutes. Easy to sand if you need to. If you have a hole all the way through just duct tape the inside and Bondo the hole.


----------



## dadux (Feb 23, 2012)

For smaller rot spots i scrape out the rot then use Durhams wood putty. Sand if needed. Try to consider time. My time is valuable. New supers can be purchased for under $10. Once painted will last a long time. Once rot has started it's hard to contain. Also consider that rot starts at wood edges (where supers sit on other supers or bottom board) where water can weep in and linger.


----------



## Gypsi (Mar 27, 2011)

Durhams water putty. Mix what you need, hardens like rock, doesn't shrink, cheap.


----------



## cg3 (Jan 16, 2011)

Durham's is cheap, Bondo cheaper.


----------



## My-smokepole (Apr 14, 2008)

I use some fiberglass resin after the rot is removed. Then fill with http://www.abatron.com/
David


----------



## Mr.Beeman (May 19, 2012)

I second Rolands fix. Make sure to use a good exterior wood glue as well as the nails. Prime and paint with the best you can afford. Should last a long time.


----------

